
Ask HN: 2018 what is most popular state management of React? - tcper
MobX? Redux thunk?
======
acemarke
I'm a Redux maintainer. I did some stats collection last fall, and concluded
that about 50-55% of React apps use Redux, and about 10-15% use MobX. (I also
gathered some stats on Redux side effects addon usage as well.)

My sources and conclusions are in the slides for this presentation, around
slide 32:

[https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/09/presentation-
might...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/09/presentation-might-need-
redux-ecosystem/)

I'd be interested in seeing someone re-run these comparisons today, and
include the Apollo GraphQL client in the mix. In addition, it would be worth
including Github's "dependency" counts as a metric as well.

